# Baby in Costume Photo Contest



## HalloweenChick (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! Check this out. It is a Baby in Costume photo contest! Grand prize is $75.00, 2nd is $50, and 3rd is $25.00. Free to enter! 

https://www.facebook.com/HalloweenAndCostumes?sk=app_95936962634

Every two weeks a new contest will be going on! $1000 in prizes will be given away.

This is the schedule:
Baby Contest Aug 18th to Aug 31st summit photos. Voting starts Sep 1 to Set 4
Sexy Contest Sep 5th to 15th summit photos. Voting Sep 16 to Sep 18th
Group/Family/Couple Sept 19th starts
Last Minute Contest Oct 3rd

You can also enter at https://www.halloweenandcostumes.com/t-photo-contest.aspx


----------

